
Ask HN: How do you run your analytics teams? - tixocloud
Debating about the merits of incorporating agile practices into how we run our analytics projects.<p>Are there any other best practices you can share? We&#x27;re also looking into developing a datamart for ourselves to speed up our queries as opposed to leveraging the enterprise-wide data warehouse.
======
leff_f
My team is doing 2 weeks sprints for DW/analytics development with per feature
branching (on large implementations) In terms of speeding up queries - we are
using "flat table" model with Column Store on top of it, instead of Kimball
approach. This provides good speed and MUCH simpler development. Hope this
helps!

~~~
tixocloud
Flat table model eh? Could you describe more without revealing any secrets?

~~~
leff_f
Secrets? Overrated! :) Let's chat! ln [at] datateam . ca

